# Vortex radio waves could boost wireless capacity “infinitely”



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

www.extremetech.com/extreme/120803-vortex-radio-waves-could-boost-wireless-capacity-infinitely?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ziffdavis%2Fextremetech+%28Extremetech%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher[/URL]


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Fixed link: www.extremetech.com/extreme/120803-...+(Extremetech)&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I see from the link that they have tested two signals at a time.

That's still a long way from infinity...


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> I see from the link that they have tested two signals at a time.
> 
> That's still a long way from infinity...


I agree, we've been doing two singles on the same frequenciy for decades by horzontal and vertical polarization. I'd need to see more singles with no cross-talk in order to believe this...


----------

